# Can I combine two different melt and pour bases?



## QuanahRose (Oct 28, 2011)

Hello to all.

I'm new at melt and pour and appreciate all the information everyone on this forum so generously shares.

I would like to combine one pound of goats milk base and one pound of hemp oil base for use in a recipe that calls for two pound of hemp oil base.

Can/should I do that?

TIA


----------



## Kwpgrooming (Oct 29, 2011)

I say go for it. Don't see why it would hurt.


----------



## QuanahRose (Oct 29, 2011)

*Combining Different M&P Bases*

I may give it a go tomorrow. If I do, I'll share results.


----------



## dragonqueenie (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: Combining Different M&P Bases*



			
				QuanahRose said:
			
		

> I may give it a go tomorrow. If I do, I'll share results.



Yes.  I've bought soaps from an experienced M&P soapmaker who, for example, embedded Goat's milk shapes inside Glycerine bars.  Or in use in layering -- clearing on top, opaque on bottom.  

I have tried this myself an it works fine.


----------



## QuanahRose (Nov 20, 2011)

*My results - M&P combination gave good result*

As everyone advised, combining two M&P bases worked fine. In my case, I combined two pounds of hemp oil and two pounds of goat's milk. I used tray mold. The resulting soap had the white color of the goat's milk base.


----------



## khermsen (Nov 21, 2011)

I have also successfully combined M&P bases both mixing and layering.  The only exception; not layering M&P from different manufacturers.


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 22, 2011)

khermsen said:
			
		

> I have also successfully combined M&P bases both mixing and layering.  The only exception; not layering M&P from different manufacturers.



You're right about that -- doesn't work too well!


----------

